# Effexor timeframe?



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi again, just a question for Effexor users. I am on day 20 of ER and have seen very little improvement. I do feel less pain (all over as a matter of fact) but thatâ€™s about it. No change in D or anxiety. How much time should I give it before moving on to something else?Thanks.


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

it's usually 30 days but some say up to 2 mos. I would continue to wait it out and if you decide to stop make sure you have a plan(tapering). Withdrawals are horrible w/this drug.


----------

